

Oracle vs. Google jury reaches partial verdict - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/4/2998839/google-vs-oracle-jury-partial-verdict

======
incomethax
Not quite yet...

<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120504153813681>

